# Thinking about getting a Brazilian Salmon Pink Birdeater (Lasiodora parahybana)



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

OK so I have looked care sheets for these on Google ! but there seems to be a lot of confusion of what humidity they need :/ what do you guys keep your at? ! Plus does anyone have any pics of the set-ups they keep there's in ! Plus any other info that you would like to share with me before i start this project !


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Brilliant Ts, pretty cheap, easy to care for, beautiful, fast growers, always on show, pretty docile, oh and they get massive  

It was my first spider, I keep mine in a rub so there's no point showing you any pics, I will be upgrading soon tho, I keep it fairly moist and it's been happy for a year and a half and grown like a weed!


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Stoke Lad said:


> Brilliant Ts, pretty cheap, easy to care for, beautiful, fast growers, always on show, pretty docile, oh and they get massive
> 
> It was my first spider, I keep mine in a rub so there's no point showing you any pics, I will be upgrading soon tho, I keep it fairly moist and it's been happy for a year and a half and grown like a weed!


Ok cool ! thx m8, im getting mine as a sling becuase its mega cheap and if they do grow as fast as you say then it will soon be big !


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Awesome T easy as hell always on display I keep mine around 24 water bowl and a good spray once a week mines A/F about 10" legspan.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Markkeyte said:


> Awesome T easy as hell always on display I keep mine around 24 water bowl and a good spray once a week mines A/F about 10" legspan. image


nice pic dude ! yeah they do look very very cool !


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Growth rates are dependent on how it's kept and how much food it's fed but you could expect a sling to hit 6" within a year.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

Markkeyte said:


> Growth rates are dependent on how it's kept and how much food it's fed but you could expect a sling to hit 6" within a year.image


6" in a year?! :O! omg =P! it takes a rose hair like 6 years to get that big =P!


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

I would say I keep mine between 65-75% humidity and they do fine. They are not as sensitive as other New Worlders where humidity is concerned, even though originate in the Campina Grande!!


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> I would say I keep mine between 65-75% humidity and they do fine. They are not as sensitive as other New Worlders where humidity is concerned, even though originate in the Campina Grande!!


ok ! cool i will ber this in mind !


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Markkeyte said:


> Growth rates are dependent on how it's kept and how much food it's fed but you could expect a sling to hit 6" within a year.image


A year!!! :gasp: I thought mine attaining 3 and 1/2 was big. Yours must be on diannabol or summit!! :lol2:


----------



## Markkeyte (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine attained 4" in a year fed a couple of crix once a week but fed on better food ie roaches I know a few people that have had them hit 6" inside a year


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Markkeyte said:


> Mine attained 4" in a year fed a couple of crix once a week but fed on better food ie roaches I know a few people that have had them hit 6" inside a year


I agree 100% roaches are the future, crickets are just the pits after using roaches. :2thumb:


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Adult male









Juvenile 










Sling 

Great spiders can't rate them enough


----------



## RandomDan (Oct 11, 2009)

chalky76 said:


> image
> Adult male
> 
> image
> ...


A lego brick?


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

RandomDan said:


> A lego brick?


Yep someone on here suggested using them as water bowls for slings and they work great


----------



## xXFaeXx (Nov 12, 2011)

Here's my little guy I've had since the end of Sept. He was just over an inch back then and the breeder claims he was about 5 months old?








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## carlosgibson (Jun 16, 2011)

I got 3 slings from thespidershop.co.uk in june its a great service and they were packed really well. 1 of the 3 sadly escaped and i cant find it but the other two are thriving i feed them on crickets at the moment but after reading this thread im defo gonna try them with roaches! they have grown so quick and its amazing just how much bigger they get with every moult. they are really easy to care for and like others have said they are always out on show. you wont be dissapointed. all the best and get some pics on when you get them!!:2thumb:


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

In my opinion, humidity requirements are perhaps one of the the single most overrated aspect of tarantula hunbandry.

I've successfully kept and bred this species on bone dry substrate with just an open water dish.


----------



## spidersnake (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got 2 in seperate rubs kept at room temp on moist substrate - will b upgrading their rubs in January sales. They can reach maturity in 2 years & often grab their food as soon as it lands. Awesome feeders & unbelivably strong. I read a thread on here that 1 escaped by biting through the mesh at the top of an exo terra tank.
Once you get it you'll be glad you did - just watch for their hairs, they can be pretty bad.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> In my opinion, humidity requirements are perhaps one of the the single most overrated aspect of tarantula hunbandry.
> 
> I've successfully kept and bred this species on bone dry substrate with just an open water dish.


I don't doubt it, they are definately the hardiest of the "tropical" species, harder than a coffin nail :2thumb:


----------



## jungalist86 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've successfully kept and bred this species on bone dry substrate with just an open water dish.[/QUOTE]

ive been keeping mine dry with a waterdish has no problems


----------



## xXFaeXx (Nov 12, 2011)

jungalist86 said:


> I've successfully kept and bred this species on bone dry substrate with just an open water dish.


ive been keeping mine dry with a waterdish has no problems 





image[/QUOTE]

How old and how many molts is this guy?


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

We have 2 Salmon Pinks and they have grown on pretty quick from Slings. they out grew their small (sling) containers very quickly and are coming on well. Aggressive eaters.




sp1d8r said:


> I agree 100% roaches are the future, crickets are just the pits after using roaches. :2thumb:


I know this is slightly off topic, but could you give me a quick pro's/cons to crickets/roaches (in your opinion).

I've been debating whether to start a colony. : victory:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

jondee84 said:


> We have 2 Salmon Pinks and they have grown on pretty quick from Slings. they out grew their small (sling) containers very quickly and are coming on well. Aggressive eaters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have just noticed my inverts and leos just seem to be growing alot better when fed with roaches, they have a higher meat to shell ratio. My friend has a pet shop an he got 5000 Turk roaches and he curses himself because they last forever and with crickets and locusts people were coming in every week. Also I fin them naturally cleaner than crickets, I've yet to find a dead roach in my colony and have never seen any mould, I think they are great :no1:


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> I have just noticed my inverts and leos just seem to be growing alot better when fed with roaches, they have a higher meat to shell ratio. My friend has a pet shop an he got 5000 Turk roaches and he curses himself because they last forever and with crickets and locusts people were coming in every week. Also I fin them naturally cleaner than crickets, I've yet to find a dead roach in my colony and have never seen any mould, I think they are great :no1:


Thanks for that. :2thumb:


----------

